# what happen to bow junky



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

What ever happen to bow junky did they have a falling out with someone in the asa? Never did figure it out just heard they were done? Any truth


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Long confusing story best told by them that's been there.

Some say it started when he spent more time covering the kids and some pros got p.o.ed over it...doesn't sound right to me but it is out there.

Others say he got cross ways with Hoyt. Again, somebody with more in sight can explain that.

All I know is, one shoot he was there and the next shoot he wasn't.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

He got the boot.

Lots and lots of reasons.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just didn't make any since was kept so hush hush. I always liked the pics


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I liked his pics too. Now they have bowmen.

They just put out a great 48 minute video of the ASA Classic. Look them up on Facebook.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Off topic, but at the Classic shootdown I wish they would advise the shooters to face the spectators and acknowledge that there are fans there supporting them. Lots of fist bumps and hugs among the competitors, but for the most part they didn't do much to show appreciation to the fans. Maybe they're just not used to performing in front of a large number of people.

I'm not saying they don't appreciate the fans support, just that they might need a little coaching when it comes to being an archery celebrity.

(Even the presentations podium had the archers with their backs to the crowd.)


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I heard he got an offer by chevrolet to broadcast nascar and be a commentator. 

Just kidding, but who knows. All in all, he was there once, not at the next.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> He got the boot.
> 
> Lots and lots of reasons.


The archery world being too thin skinned being the most of the lots.... One wrong word, one slip up and it's all over.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> The archery world being too thin skinned being the most of the lots.... One wrong word, one slip up and it's all over.


I like my media outlets to be unbiased. lain: Just saying.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Think it was over the k50 being a pro class thing...anyway it helped out chops


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)

Not much lost they had be become an overpriced t shirt company more than a media company. The videos that put them on the map ended the podcast ended all they were doing was pics and tweets and selling $50 t shirts


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well.....I think there needs.to be a little better in commantary. ...it looking too bumpkin...needs a little more professional ism put into it....but it's a good start


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

I think that maybe they were playing one bow company against the other, just saying!


----------

